# 240mm mono-steel Wa-Gyuto with 2 tone Amboyna handle.



## WillC (Oct 24, 2011)

This Months Knife, a 240mm Wa-Gyuto.

Specifications
Blade Material -En42J @58-60hrc
Blade length- 239 mm
Blade depth at heel  52mm
Blade taper on spine. Over heel, 2.25mm. Midway, 1.7mm. 1cm from tip, 0.8mm.
Handle length  158mm
Handle materials  Red amboyna burl, blackwood copper/red spacers on copper dowel.
Balance point  On choil
Blade geometry  Partially convex faces, ground to 0.1mm edge with 11/12degree bevel. 

Price is $420 shipped

Some photo's. Some of these were taken before I added my Makers mark.


----------



## mhenry (Oct 24, 2011)

Holy crap! that's beautiful


----------



## Darkhoek (Oct 24, 2011)

A very very nice knife indeed. Love everything about it. The profile, the two toned handle, the satin finish... excellent. Well done!

DarKHOeK


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 24, 2011)

x2


----------



## WillC (Oct 24, 2011)

Goodness, thanks Guys for the great response. 
Here's some pics with my logo etched on.


----------



## The hekler (Oct 24, 2011)

I like the meatiness of the handle and the overall shape of the knife, well done!


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 24, 2011)

See now your gettin it, Will! Excellent job!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice looking knife Will

Is this steel like our 1080?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 24, 2011)

Holy canoly that wood!

Nice job on the etch btw


----------



## WillC (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks very much all:biggrin: Yes the steel is around the 1080-1085 mark. En42 has about 0.7%-0.8% carbon, en42J has a tad more 0.8%-0.9%. To make it even more confusing it can also be known as cs70 or cs80 here.:laugh:


----------



## tk59 (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice! Is it my imagination or is the handle tilted slightly up from the spine?


----------



## WillC (Oct 25, 2011)

Tk we have a phrase in blacksmithing circles "eyes like a sh$t house rat". Its what you get from years of eying up metal in dark workshops.
Your quite correct. It's deliberate. My thinking, that a tiny bit of upsweep on the handle could only be a good thing for angle of approach and comfort. I like the way it accentuates any optical illusion of upsweep to the knife, (more so in Suji) and the way it makes the knife look poised. But not enough to make it look "wrong".
It just feels right in the hand to me. I'm sure i've seen it on some other knives. Good thing or bad thing?


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 25, 2011)

i like it.


----------



## obtuse (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice job! Love It


----------



## tk59 (Oct 25, 2011)

raisedbybrocks said:


> Tk we have a phrase in blacksmithing circles "eyes like a sh$t house rat". Its what you get from years of eying up metal in dark workshops.
> Your quite correct. It's deliberate. My thinking, that a tiny bit of upsweep on the handle could only be a good thing for angle of approach and comfort. I like the way it accentuates any optical illusion of upsweep to the knife, (more so in Suji) and the way it makes the knife look poised. But not enough to make it look "wrong".
> It just feels right in the hand to me. I'm sure i've seen it on some other knives. Good thing or bad thing?


I think it is probably user dependent. If your elbow is high off of your board, it could be a good thing but if the counter is tall relative to your elbow/shoulder, then it would be less desirable. As far as the look, I prefer the alignment straight but a lot of people like it upswept, I'm sure.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 25, 2011)

Atta' boy, Will. :thumbsup:


----------



## mhenry (Oct 25, 2011)

raisedbybrocks said:


> Tk we have a phrase in blacksmithing circles "eyes like a sh$t house rat". Its what you get from years of eying up metal in dark workshops.
> Your quite correct. It's deliberate. My thinking, that a tiny bit of upsweep on the handle could only be a good thing for angle of approach and comfort. I like the way it accentuates any optical illusion of upsweep to the knife, (more so in Suji) and the way it makes the knife look poised. But not enough to make it look "wrong".
> It just feels right in the hand to me. I'm sure i've seen it on some other knives. Good thing or bad thing?



GOOD THING


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 25, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I think it is probably user dependent. If your elbow is high off of your board, it could be a good thing but if the counter is tall relative to your elbow/shoulder, then it would be less desirable. As far as the look, I prefer the alignment straight but a lot of people like it upswept, I'm sure.


 
Exactly my thoughts. I could appreciate (or at least tolerate) a bit of upswing when I'm at work, where the prep counters are built by and for the Munchkins of the Lollipop Guild. At home though, where my board is positioned at the perfect height, upswing would be less attractive. 

Either way, it's a sweet knife, Will. The blade profile is killer and the wood is fantastic. You done good, cracker!


----------



## Lefty (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't see the upsweep being a negative. Even if you prefer a perfectly flat handle to blade contact, I don't think this one is drastic enough to bother anyone.
Great job, Will! The etching looks great too!


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 25, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I think it is probably user dependent. If your elbow is high off of your board, it could be a good thing but if the counter is tall relative to your elbow/shoulder, then it would be less desirable. As far as the look, I prefer the alignment straight but a lot of people like it upswept, I'm sure.


 
there is a tiny amount of angle on my Shig (Keller handle installed by Dave, i believe), about the amount in the photos of this knife, and i _really_ like it. i don't mind perfectly straight, either, but that tiny angle works well for me.

any chance of making this a bit harder in the future, RBB? i'd be very interested in one, but i really like knives to be 61+ (all things being equal).


----------



## WillC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks very much. 
There is every possible chance, this steel is quite stable at 62hrc. I have only used it this hard for razors though and in san mai with mild steel. 

This is actually my first mono-steel blade. I thought I wouldn't be interested enough to polish mono-steel. But I really enjoyed doing this one and could really see me using one like it myself. So there will be more.


----------



## WillC (Oct 30, 2011)

I have done a little video for you of some preparation for my Sunday lunch today. I really like the way this knife cuts, despite my bad techniques at times.
[video=youtube;ZtUa9gbxORA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtUa9gbxORA[/video]


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 30, 2011)

That is a really nice looking knife! Seems to perform pretty well also.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Oct 30, 2011)

Is that stereolab in the background?


----------



## WillC (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep, it was radio 6 playing some old John Peel selections.
And thanks Mike


----------



## zitangy (Nov 2, 2011)

PM sent.

/ rgds
david


----------



## WillC (Nov 3, 2011)

Sale pending, thanks folks.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 3, 2011)

raisedbybrocks said:


> I have done a little video for you of some preparation for my Sunday lunch today. I really like the way this knife cuts, despite my bad techniques at times.
> [video=youtube;ZtUa9gbxORA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtUa9gbxORA[/video]


 
Nice vegetable stew you fixed yourself up with. 
The knife performs pretty well. 

M


----------



## WillC (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Marko, was my turn to cook sunday roast. I did lemony roast chicken and chilli/paprika roast potatoes, gravy was a bit spicy too.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 3, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Nice vegetable stew you fixed yourself up with.


I do a lot of stuff like that only my chunks are a lot smaller. More cuts make me more happy.


----------



## WillC (Nov 4, 2011)

But then I would have had chips rather than roast potatoes. Although believe me the temptation was there
This one is now sold, many thanks.


----------

